

If Not Now, When? - bakbak
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/23/opinion/23friedman.html?_r=1&src=me&ref=homepage

======
rick888
my thoughts:

We need to think carefully about having a gas tax. Once taxes are in place,
they are rarely removed, because the government starts to rely on that money.

We are "addicted" to oil because everything needs it to run. It's not easy to
completely uproot the infrastructure that has been in place for decades.

